# Tripe?



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone fed this, or had any experience with it? The one thing I tend to fall off the wagon with raw feeding is the organ meat. It just grosses me out. 

So, I've heard all kind of good things about tripe, but my DH who is the deer slayer, refuses to bring home the deer tripe. He says it is well worth the price of buying dehydrated. 

Any good suggestions, or if you've used it, where did you get it?

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Love it in Pho. Oh wait.... were you talking about dogs? Green tripe is supposed to be wonderful for them. Green Tripe Site Index


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I buy green beef tripe in bags of frozen chunks - my two toys love it! Once defrosted it is smelly, slimy, rubbery and disgusting - it is also cheap, pretty well balanced in terms of phosphorous and calcium, very good for them, and the dogs love it. So I usually portion it out while it is still frozen, and drop it into their bowls as quickly as possible when it has defrosted - once the bowls are on the floor, it is gone in seconds. I think the dried tripe smells even worse than the fresh, though.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I feed Darcy Green Beef Tripe from the brand Tripett. He likes it and I don't find the smell too offensive (I say this as someone who doesn't eat meat!) It's just like giving some canned food from our point of view, but far better nutritionally for the dog. I add it to his meal a couple of times a week.

Tripett Canned Dog Food Reviews | Buzzillions.com


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i feed tripett- i just hold my breath breath through my mouth and try not to pass out. 

Dogs love it (Speaking of which im' out- gotta get more this weekend) 

And yes i'm bad about the organs (ICK) so this is my substitute


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> I feed Darcy Green Beef Tripe from the brand Tripett. He likes it and I don't find the smell too offensive (I say this as someone who doesn't eat meat!) It's just like giving some canned food from our point of view, but far better nutritionally for the dog. I add it to his meal a couple of times a week.
> 
> Tripett Canned Dog Food Reviews | Buzzillions.com



How much and how often do you feed this to Darcy? 

Since so many of you mentioned the smell, I get a little concerned too. Is it okay to put the rest of the can in the fridge? Or is it so smelly that I have to let Nickel finish the whole can at one sitting?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a supplier. She gets the beef tripes from the abbatoir, grinds them up, puts it in 5 lb bags and charges $1/lb. Then, I get the pleasure of dividing it into smaller bags to freeze. This still warm, very fresh tripe is very aromatic and my hubby nearly vomits from the smell (though, he does have a very sensitive stomach...he was terrible with dirty diapers!). The dogs love it, and I give it to them about once a week...usually divide a pound between two dogs and add some kidney and/or liver. Mmmmm.....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I give Chagall dehydrated deer tripe (phew!) and he _loves_ it. He then wants to show his "appreciation" by coming over and trying to smooch me on my face (eech!). I only give it to him out on the deck. I just cannot abide the smell...worse than cow hooves and cow tendons combined! I get the tripe from his trainer. Don't tell the guy this, but he himself smells faintly of the stuff.(Maybe why he's single?? hehe)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I give Chagall dehydrated deer tripe (phew!) and he _loves_ it. He then wants to show his "appreciation" by coming over and trying to smooch me on my face (eech!). I only give it to him out on the deck. I just cannot abide the smell...worse than cow hooves and cow tendons combined! I get the tripe from his trainer. Don't tell the guy this, but he himself smells faintly of the stuff.(Maybe why he's single?? hehe)


Oh, I start to think that it's not a good idea to keep the can in my fridge then.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

The smell isn't that bad- just stick one of those cat food/dog food can lids on it. It's not OMG horrid- but when dishing it out for 4-5 dogs i've got the can out for a bit- then carrying the bowls....


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> How much and how often do you feed this to Darcy?
> 
> Since so many of you mentioned the smell, I get a little concerned too. Is it okay to put the rest of the can in the fridge? Or is it so smelly that I have to let Nickel finish the whole can at one sitting?


Hmm, I'm kind of a feel as I go person! So I just add maybe 1/6 to 1/4 of a can to a meal? I store the can in my fridge without any problems. But I also sometimes freeze about half the can, because I don't want to feed it everyday and I would have to if I left it open in the fridge.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The advantage of the frozen chunks, if you can get them, is that you can take out just enough for one meal, and defrost it in a covered container. And it hardly smells at all while it is frozen.


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

Y'all are not making me good about this! Canned sounds just as lovely as fresh. I'm think dehydrated may be the way to go. If I could get the frozen chunks, that would work, because the frozen liver doesn't bother me.


----------

